
Try Windows 8 Metro UI on your iPad using Splashtop - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/try-windows-8-metro-ui-on-your-ipad-using-splashtop-20120413/
======
malero
After trying out Windows 8 consumer preview for a couple of weeks, I have
absolutely no desire to ever use a tablet that has the metro UI/UX. It is
wretched.

I'm sure there are some people out there that like it... If you are one of
these people, I'd really like to hear your opinion of it. I have a really hard
time organizing everything. It always looks cluttered to me. If I did not
discovered the feature where you can press the Windows key and start typing to
search for applications, I would have reinstalled Windows 7 a long time ago.

If anyone has any tips and/or tweaks that improve the experience, please tell!

~~~
manojlds
Your argument doesn't make sense. It is a touch focused UI and you have to
atleast try it out with touch input and then comment. Yeah it might not be
good for traditional mouse and keyboard input, but using that as an argument
that you don't want it on a tablet is not right.

~~~
malero
So you're saying that it would be less cluttered with touch input rather than
a mouse and keyboard? I guess that makes sense... ;)

I did't say anything about it not working well with a mouse and keyboard. I
said I had a hard time organizing things after I installed a lot of
applications and widgets. I feel like no matter how much time I spend coloring
panes and organizing them, the interface still slows me down. That's why I
like using the Windows key and then typing in the application name.

I guess I just need to accept that the Metro UI is not for me, even though I
wanted and tried really hard to like it.

------
manojlds
The $50 price is kind of steep for a streaming app, but the introductory price
of $25 is ok for a serious developer.

